# Mahlkonig Vario Replacement



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

So, whilst I'm on dreaming and spending money I don't actually have, just curious.

Right now I'm relatively happy with my Vario - that is to say I know the espresso grind quality is not all that but the there is one aspect of functionality I get from it that I have not as yet seen elsewhere:

Basically during the week, due to the general portability of espresso machines and office regulations, I'm stuck with an aeropress - so during the week I am grinding for filter.

By the weekend I am generally grinding for espresso, however my missus also does the occasional filter around the same times, because she fears the espresso machine...

So, the ability to switch back and forth between two grind 'levels' is really quite handy for me - does any other grinder have this kind of thing?

With a typical stepless grinder burr adjustment, this is going to be rather tricky.

Is the accepted solution just to have two grinders??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For most grinders, switching between filter and espresso is not great. Invest in a good espresso grinder and look for a decent hand grinder for pour over - Porlex for around £30.00 or Felgrind from Made by Knock for around £90.00 - a big step up from the Porlex and it will grind for espresso.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've found using a hand grinder a good solution for filter. Dedicated and a lot cheaper! Plus it's portable too. Have a look at the feldgrind thread


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Why don't you invest in a decent espresso grinder, and get some vario steel burrs for brewed, I've got a w I'm using at it's great for switching from French press to v60 with minimum fuss,


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a porlex, but find most hand grinders just too much effort tbh - I have to grind coffee in the morning for work, and using the porlex used to take forever, although it did give me forearms of steel....

its more ore likely I would keep the vario for such duties and get a more expensive beast for espresso tbh, this is, however, obviously the more expensive option. Having said that from the looks of things a k30 would actually be alright for this job (graduated scale) but .... Expensive!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Where does one get different vario burrs?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Hasbean or coffeehit


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

UbiquitousPhoton said:


> Where does one get different vario burrs?


Baratza in the US, even with postage they are half the price they charge over here

http://www.baratza.com/cgi-bin/commerce.cgi?preadd=action&key=8170


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

I would definitely recommend the two grinder option, makes it much easier to keep things consistent, just be careful some how I've ended up with 6!! 3 hand 3 electric, two of which are just espresso,


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm pretty sure my other half and wallet will keep me straight on that front!


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

You could always say, in the long term it will save you a fortune not buying from coffee shop, unfortunatly I've long surpassed that

but at least I'm drinking better coffee


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't see a lot of mention of the Pro-M around these parts, seems that would be a step up and potential vario replacement, but at that price range there is a LOT of competition.

I guess what I really want is a K30, but not entirely sure the pennies would allow that one.


----------

